
Ask HN: How do you WFH with schools closed? - teacpde
With the COVID-19, most companies in the valley have asked employees to work from home. It works out until now the schools&#x2F;daycares are also closed. How do people with kids manage to work from home?
======
bryanrasmussen
there was another thread here recently where the user was discussing if it
made sense to show if one was infected on social media - I guess there are
several states available in actuality:

1\. don't know if you have had or not - had some symptoms now gone. 2\. no
symptoms ever. 3\. have it now for sure. have been tested 5\. might have it
now. 6\. have recovered for sure no longer dangerous. have been tested. 7\.
think you have recovered.

there are also some other things to check, like have it and have it bad.

If you and other families know you have it and someone is bad off in some
family could take care of the bad off kids.

If you have had it and are not a problem anymore you could go back to work (or
continue to work home) you could also take other people's kids who are bad
off.

Of course this does not handle your problem right now of needing to watch kids
and work, but in the future there may be ad hoc systems for taking care of
these necessary things. If you have connections to others through your
community you should maybe take the time now to figure out strategies. And
find out what will happen to kids if and when you get sick and are too sick to
take care of them?

------
bryanrasmussen
Luckily my wife does not have a job, we are a 1 wage household, obviously this
situation shows one of the downsides of the two wage family that is now
prevalent in Western Society. If you have kids old enough they could watch the
younger kids at least part of the time, but really without an extended family
the social requirement of two adults working and kids home does not function
with the requirements of raising kids.

